# [Spanish NR] 1:06.58 Mo3 3x3 With Feet



## APdRF (Jul 26, 2015)

Smashed the previous one by 18 seconds! 






Hope you like it


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 26, 2015)

I've heard that U moves makes feet solves slower, so better rotate and do R('), L(') etc. moves. Oh, and GJ!


----------



## APdRF (Jul 26, 2015)

I didn't thought that U moves made me slower! I'll have to try, thanks for the advice and the comment!


----------

